# Kitchen toe kick vent.....



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if you have access to the pipe underneath ..you could install 2 /14 x 12 to 6" round angle boot... small section 2 1/4 wall stack pipe into your 2 1/4 register on front of toe kick....ben sr


----------



## johnvosh (Jan 5, 2014)

ben's plumbing said:


> if you have access to the pipe underneath ..you could install 2 /14 x 12 to 6" round angle boot... small section 2 1/4 wall stack pipe into your 2 1/4 register on front of toe kick....ben sr


Yes I do have complete access to the vent pipe underneath. I will look into my Home Depot and see if they have those parts. Thanks


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just put one in my kitchen.

fasten that duct to the floor so it doesn't come loose. then seal it to the floor.
then make a "boot". i used scrap wood. this is the only pic i took . but this worked very well. just make your boot something like this, but larger.

i put glue on the floor, then the boot into place. then laid the TK into place. then pulled the boot up to the TK from the hole.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

box it in with thermal pan and be done with it.....


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

install the proper duct work for that type of installation as outlined in #2 post....ben sr


----------



## johnvosh (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I ended up making a routing system using thermopan & taping it to the subfloor. It seems to be working good!


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

I would use construction adhesive. tape will come loose.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Material for that job is very inexpensive I would have installed the proper ductwork with a new boot and floor register in front of the cabinets. Then I would have closed up the old hole in the floor.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have floor registers. they are not good, imo. unless the goal is to heat the ceiling. 
my toe kick register heats the floor and the whole room, before the heat rises to the ceiling. 

i had my reservations about toe kick registers. but now that i have one, i love them.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

You have to know sheet metal and airflow properties before saying floor registers are no good. You really don't want the conditioned air to blow across the kitchen you need to have the vents blowing up sweeping the exterior wall with the preferred location under windows and doors. If you can't do that do the next best thing.

Maybe there is a better location in the kitchen to locate the floor register but from the information provided the location that was recommended is the best without actually being there.


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about floor registers is dirt and crud can drop down in them. in a kitchen if they wash the floor a better chance of getting water in them. I like the baseboard type.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Lets start over. If you want to keep the toe kick diffuser where it's at and actually have it work. Get under there and cut a rectangle the size of the diffuser where the round hole is now and duct the heat over to the toe kick.

If not, do as recommended earlier. There's a lot of things I don't like but you have to adapt to what information you have and the problem. Nothing wrong with floor diffusers I have installed 100s of them in houses and serviced just as many and I am not spraying a hose in my kitchen to clean the floor and I have a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

COLDIRON said:


> You have to know sheet metal and airflow properties before saying floor registers are no good.
> 
> You really don't want the conditioned air to blow across the kitchen
> 
> ...


i do know something about air flow. 

ahh, yes, i do. and it works FANTASTIC ! for this room, most others, probably not so much.

i prefer to not heat the walls and windows. but again, for some rooms, that is the best solution.


in a kitchen, the floor is, imo, the worst place for a register = crap falling down in it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

COLDIRON said:


> If you want to keep the toe kick diffuser where it's at and actually have it work. Get under there and cut a rectangle the size of the diffuser where the round hole is now and duct the heat over to the toe kick.


i think/know that that 6" into a made up boot/duct over to the toe kick would work.

in my case i did just as you say. and put a rectangular boot. then i made a duct out of wood, that seals to the back of the TK.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Wood for supply ducts a no no.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

COLDIRON said:


> Wood for supply ducts a no no.


while not ideal, some times ya gotta do what ya gotta do. sides, they have been using wall and joist cavities for a long time. i have no problem with the small amount i used.


----------

